# ATL ofc walk off the jobs



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

Confirmed: On-Duty Atlanta Police Officers Are Walking Off Job - The Police Tribune

well if They treat enough of them like poop, you'll get it in return, I don't blame them


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Good on them. Let the city see what life is like with out the police for a few days. Also heard neighboring agencies are refusing calls for assistance. Would you send your guys into a city that would treat their own like that? Nope.


----------

